# 2/13/14 Baltimore Pics from Storm



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

payup


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

lol, last pic is my street when i came home......the pic doesn't due justice to the size of the snow wall blocking the road....


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

30% more in Elkton


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Haven't made my way up there yet.... but will once the storm finishes up and i finish with my residential atm withdrawals. Taking a break now.....more snow than I've ever had a plow in. Windshield/hood was covered several times busting through intersections and plowing drifts, really gets the heart thumping.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Not snoring in Rockville anymore. Hasn't done anything for about 2hrs now.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks like it starts up again at 3 pm for us )

How much did you get? I think we are about 10 but the drifts make it tricky.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

12-14 here. There's 19" at my house in Frederick. Calling for another 3-5" later and 2-4" tomorrow night.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

mega10cab;1757144 said:


> *Not snoring in Rockville anymore.* Hasn't done anything for about 2hrs now.


Yep, all is quiet now. Dang windows were rattling earlier it was so bad! :laughing: 

Waynesboro area and Thurmont area got a good 16-20. I worked 2 16hr days on this last one. Looks like it's going to be enough to plow again today, at least for me with 2 private roads with zero triggers.

The local Walmart has been getting raped by a local LCO that I happen to get the 2 roads he was doing. My wife works at the Walmart so I know EXACTLY what they are paying. Lets just say for $hits and giggles that if I pushed the lot just once, I could buy a brand new skid loader! Yeah, that's what they're charging. Now for the funny part. The guy had a sub in there and cleared the entire lot with a jeep! There's small snow piles everywhere. I sure would like to get my foot in on this one and I don't mean about being a sub but rather the person managing it. The LCO doing it has grown to a point that he can't get help to cover all the lots he's contracted to do. Mind you they get done but still.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Lol I was so tired. Didn't realize I put snoring lol.lpoks like I'm getting the shaft on this storm today. Not snowing too hard at home, and traffic cams show light snow and wet roads in Rockville. I was looking forward to an easy 2-3" storm.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm getting ready to head out to scrape and salt.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I got a light rain down here. We weren't supposed to get anything from this storm. I don't know where you saw 3-5 but this storm was wayyyyto north to begin with


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Not sticking here. Would need a little heavier snow and a few hours to stick. Damn.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

We had 4in on the mountain by noon yesterday. Made a quick 4 bills in a hr.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

That doesn't look fun at all!


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1760649 said:


> That doesn't look fun at all!


Nope, didn't enjoy this at all!!


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Are you in western MD? I know it says bmore. Just looks like a place I've been in western md.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I was hoping to get a call to come back down!


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

mega10cab;1762984 said:


> Are you in western MD? I know it says bmore. Just looks like a place I've been in western md.


Nope, That's a Snow Emergency Route in front of Loch Raven High School. I diots parked right in the middle over night and got hit by county plows, then towed...morons


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1760625 said:


> We had 4in on the mountain by noon yesterday. Made a quick 4 bills in a hr.


Yeah, I subbed for a friend for the first time and had a blast driving through the storm. The money was nice and i didn't have to get out of my truck at any of his sites. That was really cool, i have my own sites to clear and have had enough of the snow blowers after i am done clearing the walks......but happy to keep plowin.


----------

